# Mainboard & Graka?



## Moartel (12. Dezember 2001)

Ich hab einen Komplettrechner da ich die ganzen Abstürze satt hatte. Leider ist die GeForceMX nicht so fett und ich möchte mir eine "richtige" Graka holen. Ich denke daran mir nach Weihnachten wo das ganze billiger wird eine GeForce2 Pro mit 64MB zu holen. Neues Netzteil mit 350 oder 400 Watt kommt dann auch.
Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich habe mir schon mal eine Graka geholt die zu viel Power gebraucht hat und das Board damit sukzessive geröstet. In dem PC ist ein MS-6340 von MSI mit KT133 Chip drin. Das Board findet man nicht bei MSI da es anscheinend nur für OEM-Hersteller gedacht ist. 
Hat einer hier Erfahrung mit diesem Board und was für eine Graka habt ihr in dem Rechner? Oder was meint ihr kann ich dem Gerät zumuten? Ich lege keinen Wert darauf dass der Rechner zwar zuhause gut geht, aber auf LANs irgendwann aussteigt.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Dezember 2001)

http://www.msi.com.tw/products/mainboard/mainboard.php?model=MS-6340M+V5.0

oder

http://www.msi.com.tw/products/mainboard/mainboard.php?model=MS-6340+V3.0


ansonsten solltest du da schon deine geforce3 raufhaun können, ansonsten is garantie!


----------



## Moartel (13. Dezember 2001)

Jo, danke bei msi.de hab ich das Teil aber echt ne gefunden.
Mich irritiert ein wenig dass da beim Chipsatz steht VIA KM133A und SiSoft Sandra KT133 anzeigt. Ich weiß nicht ob das identisch ist.

An ne GF3 hab ich schon gedacht, werde ich mir noch mal überlegen. Hab mir das primär wegen Mainboard aus dem Kopf geschlagen. Hat zufällig einer Erfahrung mit dem Board? Mir wäre irgendwie wohler wenn ich mir absolut sicher sein kann.
Und wie siehts mit Garantie aus wenn ich an nem Komplettrechner was verändere?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Dezember 2001)

also ein mainboard schmiert nicht wegen einer graka ab.
eher weil zuwenig strom von netzteil gekommen ist kann sowas passieren.

ich kann da deine sorge wirklich nicht verstehen.
die mobos sind so ausgereift neuerdings da passiert sowas nich.

aber ich würd mir an deiner stelle ne radeon besorgen, was ich da so auf lans gesehn hab is der hammer.


----------



## Moartel (14. Dezember 2001)

Ok, dann vergess ich einfach mal meine Bedenken und pack ne neue Karte rein. Bin eben ein wenig ängstlich weil ich mit meinem alten Comp auf LANs nie länger als 7-8 Stunden mitzocken konnte weil die Kiste dann irgendwie ausgestiegen ist. Mit Netzteil ist das np weil da ein fettes reinkommt.

Wegen Radeon und GeForce hab ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Auf 3dwin.de habe ich gestern Screenies von der Trueform-Funktion gesehen. Das ist schon super. Nur gibt es doch einige Grafikfehler bei der Radeon. Habe eben festgestellt dass die Radeon 8500 so viel ksotet wie die GF3 (nicht Titanium!). Welche Radeon meinst de genau mit den Sachen die du auf LANs gesehen hast? Evtl. wäre eine Radeon durchaus interessant, da sie die gleichen Sachen (Shader usw.) wie die GeForce unterstützt (eigentlich kann die Radeon doch eh mehr) und billiger ist. Was würdest du dir holen? Ich habe nen 1.4GHz AMD mit bald 512MB RAM PC133 CL2.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (14. Dezember 2001)

http://www.ati.com/na/pages/products/pc/radeon_8500/

also wie gesagt mir hats die radeon allein schon wegen der bildqualität und bildschärfe angetan.

das dumme is nur dass mein mobo halt nur AGP 1x kann von daher brauch ich meine geforce 256 nich upgraden 

wenn du dir ne 8500er leisten kannst, dann nimm sie. geforce baut zur zeit nur noch aufn namen und nich mehr auf qualität, obwohl ne geforce 3 schon nich übel is


----------



## Moartel (14. Dezember 2001)

Hm, eben hat mir einer groß erzählt dass ne Radeon 8500 von der Bildqulität mies ist. Habe mir aber noch mal neue Screenies von Serious Sam 2 angeschaut und bin nach dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe schon fast der Meinung dass die Radeon einfach besser ist als die GeForce.
Wenn mir die Radeon 8500 nach der nächsten Preissenkund zu teuer ist, was würdest du mir dann empfehlen? Mal abgesehen von ner GF3. Was hältst du von den anderen Radeon-Karten (nur mit DDR-RAM, was anderes ist uninteressant), und wie stehen die Performancemassig gegenüber ner GeForce2 Pro oder Ultra da?


----------



## dave_ (14. Dezember 2001)

ich werde nach weihnachten auch neues board/cpu und bissle später graka holen !

was meint ihr wie lange es dauert bis die preise etwas fallen, und fallen sie sehr stark ? imho ist das bei hardware nicht so krass wie bei zB consolen wie playstation usw. ?!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (15. Dezember 2001)

also der ram is vor nem monat wieder extrem hoch (bis zu 80% steigerung) bin mir ziemlich sicher dass grakas im preis demnächst nicht mehr fallen werden


----------



## Moartel (15. Dezember 2001)

Naja, die Graks sind zur Zeit deutlich billiger wie vor nem Jahr. Allerdings war das auch schon lange nötig dass die sich preislich wieder einem normalem Niveau annähern. Wenn das Gerücht stimmt dass sowohl ATI als auch nVidia Anfang nächsten Jahres einen neuen Chip rausbringen, ich glaube sogar zumindest bei nVidia eine neue Chipgeneration dann werden die Preise schon fallen. Ein wenig gehen die nach Weihnachten eh immer runter. Dieses Jahr glaube ich aber nicht dass die so stark fallen wie sonst. Wenn aber die neuen Chips kommen kriegst du ne GF3 wohl für 500 Märker.


----------

